# Muskingum River 5/18-5/19, 2012



## Vince™

Rob and I pulled an overnighter on the Muskingum River Friday night into Saturday afternoon. We caught a few Friday night before calling it quits to get some shuteye. Normally we would just fish into the night, but we kept getting very weird dropbacks with nothing hooking up. Come to find out it was likely the suckers doing it. I managed to catch one on Saturday after it had been playing with my bait for a few minutes. Most of the fish came early Saturday morning and it was hard to keep both rods in the water. In total we caught around 40-50 fish between my brother and I. On to the pictures!

The venue









21lbs even









Angelina Jolie in Carp form




























Very weird colored fish I caught. 









The "euro upward angle to make the fish look bigger" shot









Massive tail on this small fish









5lb Mirror! (Almost a leather?)


















EDIT: Video Uploaded


----------



## sammerguy

Great pics, I wish I was there! Thanks


----------

